# A good catch from the Florida Elbow (part 1 of 2)



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Somehow I managed to post this report twice. Please check out the full report 'A good catch from the Florida Elbow' on the above thread. 
Hope to have another report with tons of pictures from our overnight 3/14. trip. 
It's a real pleasure sharing with our Pensacola neighbors. Bob


----------

